# DOBASS Crew!...



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

I was gonna post this under the MM thread but really wanted to have it stand by itself and make sure it got the notice it deserved!

Thank you Rory and your _entire_ Fish Crew for running the finest show around!

From Mosquito Madness to the NOAA events, it's a real pleasure to fish with a group that cares so much about the fish AND the fishermen.
Everything runs like a well oiled machine from launch to weigh-in and I have yet to encounter anyone who wasn't always wearing a smile! True professionals one and all! 

What the fisherman sees at launch and weigh-in is just a fraction of the work these folks do. So much happens while we're still sleeping and after we're long gone headed home.

I really wish I had everyone's name to list and thank individually. Perhaps Rory can do the honors.

Thanks guys and gals of dobass, every single one of you! 
Because of your hard work, tireless effort and dedication all guys like me have to worry about is show'in up and fish'in!

NE Ohio fishermen are some the most dedicated and loyal guys/gals around, it's nice to have a tournament organization that goes above and beyond to give these anglers the kind of tournaments they want and deserve!

Simply Awesome!!!!!!!!
Thanks again and God bless ALL of you.


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

I have to agree with everything Cull'in just said simply an awesome job with the tournament and you definately went above and beyond with placing your own marker bouys at the state park marina. I think Nip had a birthday this weekend too. I remember signing a card. So thanks again to NIp and the Dobass crew for everythign that they do to make sure they run the best tournaments around. Keep up the good work and we'll see you at Berlin.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Cull'in, well put! 

I've been around the Ladue series since it started back in 2001 and it's run just as smooth! I've fished a few other local tournanment and the DOBASS events are second to none!

Good jobs guys!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Speaking for all, it is INSPIRING for us to hear and read this stuff.

The fish crew told me they received more compliments this event than any other time.

To ALL 200 anglers and all anlgers past and present- you folks have made things what they are. Your positive response to our direction has led to the kinda things found locally at Madness. A big thank you in return!

Here is names of the Fish Crew that worked their tail off for me and had a blast at the same time. Even with tents shredded, mud, rain, gettn' stuck and not sleeping- we never had a problem that several jokes didn't resolve:

Ken Begue - Jon & Paul Jonela - Dave Bayus - Todd Johnson - Steve & Jerry Jacobs - Chris Minick - Ed Lewalk - Joe Engler - Omar Adrias - Brian Huter - Laura Begue - Deena Franks - Jen Allen

Thanks for this thread and to all posts! OGF rules!


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Well said Cull'in...definitely a well oiled machine!!


----------



## HeadwatersEd (Mar 14, 2006)

Wow. I've never been described as a well oiled machine before!

Thanks for the compliments. Believe me, its not always easy to keep smiling at 4:00 AM, especially after 2 days. But I'm proud to be a part of the Dobass team and part of such a well run operation.

I don't know how Nip does it. I know how i felt after Sunday, and i wasn't dealing with a fraction of the work he puts into it. My thanks to him and the rest of the crew. Nips assembled a great group of guys to work with and the behind the scenes entertainment makes it worth it by itself.


----------

